

Ruby author 'Matz' does television ad for his Mormon faith - VaedaStrike
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkh0gPf4Noc

======
gaius
Interesting. From Wikipedia
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_chastity#Homosexuality](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_chastity#Homosexuality)

 _the church actively opposes the extension of the traditional definition of
marriage to also include same-sex couples_

Will he be hounded out now, like Brendan Eich?

~~~
petercooper
There's no evidence Matz has supported a campaign to revoke same-sex marriage
rights. Holding an opinion is fine. Trying to get everyone else to live by
your opinion is a trickier and rather public matter.

(For example, I detest smoking, but no smoker can be pissed at me for that
because I have no desire to curb smokers' rights. Likewise, folks who are
against same-sex marriage can just avoid getting married to someone of the
same sex if they want to avoid getting hassle for being intolerant.)

------
goldenkey
Quite interesting how these commercials have no real content about Mormonism,
just uplifting music and passionate people. I guess they really got their
1920s marketing down..

~~~
VaedaStrike
There principle intent is to remove preconceived notions about who is mormon
and what kind of backgrounds and interests they have. There are plenty of
sources offered for those interested in our beliefs.

~~~
goldenkey
Preconceived notions aside, I just read the wikipedia on Joseph Smith and
cannot help but laugh at how ridiculously obvious his misdirection is..

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Smith](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Smith)

Jesus Christ's crucifixion is history. Joseph Smith's golden plates? Cookery.
Missouri is the new Zion, the new Jerusalem? Cookery.

~~~
VaedaStrike
Superficial glances certainly make it easy to laugh and dismiss. But any
sustained scrutiny actually makes it less funny and far more formidable than
you'd imagine.

You can laugh at the concept of the plates, when he announced them that's what
many did. But then there was the inconvenient fact that the young man then, in
a period of less than 90 days, produced a book of over 500 pages with a
multitude of books each with it's own internal consistency as well as
overarching consistency through the whole book, then there's the fact that,
through that book, a global faith was formed that just passed 15 million
adherents world wide. How do you explain the book? And is that explanation a
more valid explanation than the one given by Joseph?

~~~
goldenkey
I don't have an explanation but I am certainly more interested in the mystery
with the claims you've laid out.

~~~
VaedaStrike
"He convinced a small number of people at the beginning, the witnesses -- not
all of them, but he did. This man had an incredible memory. He made it up and
dictated it nonstop. It's very long, the Book of Mormon. I mean, it's an
incredible feat of the mind. Even if it is all made up, to do something like
that is really extraordinary. And how literate was he? He knew the Bible very
well, because it comes out in the language of the King James Bible, which I
was raised on. But to be able to carry this through to its logical end, that's
amazing. Really, it is. I mean, if it's a work of fiction, nobody has ever
done anything like this before. And I think it is fiction, but he really
carried it through, and my respect for him is unbounded."

~~~
goldenkey
Interesting take. Thank you for sharing your perspective.

------
perlpimp
also a t420 user, last line with the traditional style keyboard.

